# Sheep aborted a lamb



## newgirl97 (Mar 9, 2014)

A week ago today, we noticed our one ewe (My favorite ewe none the less) had blood all down her back end. So we of course thought, "Oh crap! She had her babies premature!" (our lambing season starts March 26th) So we looked all around the sheeps pen, and found nothing. So we thought, maybe she just had a bloody poop or something. We've watched her very carefully since that day and there has been no more blood or anything and she's eating like normal, shes the same personality and everything. So we thought maybe it was nothing.

Welp. Today while doing some stuff in their pasture, a gate was left open. The beagle ran in and ran straight to their shelter and pulled out a little tiny lamb that was hidden under the dirt. 
It broke my heart to see! It was so small and clearly not finished being formed, as its face was a little off. But as it was being picked up, Minnie came over and started sniffing it all over. (Minnie is the mother) GAWWWWHHH!!! 


Anyway, I'm not just hear to share a sad story, 

I'm wondering, Is it possible she only aborted one sickly lamb, and kept the rest? because she still have a bag and looks pregnant (although with her, it is hard to tell because she's a piggy girl, always has been) And I know that she can have lambs, as last year was her first year and she had twins. So it would be odd if she only had one? Although it is possible that she has another lamb or two hidden in the shelter somewhere and we just didn't find them. (I want to go look for more right now, but the ram scares me and no one is available right now to watch my back if he attacks) 

I know its likely she lost all her lambs, but I'm hopeful. It would be so sad for her during lambing season this year if she didn't have any. She loved her little ones last year so much. And i know when we had an infertile pig a while back, it was so hard for her to watch all the other pigs have piglets.


----------



## newgirl97 (Mar 9, 2014)

Sorry for doubling posting! Please don't reply here but to my other thread instead,

I'm trying to figure out how to delete this!


----------

